# Yamaha YT624



## joeymartin

Hi folks,

I have a YT624 about 3 years old. Last winter my gas assisted "shock" is not working properly. The lever to raise or lower the bucket doesn't lock properly and as a result the machine rides up on the snow and I have to force it to stay down. Is this the shock or a lever adjustment?

Nice machine but not impressed with a few rusty areas on screws that have developed.

Any insight?


----------



## UNDERTAKER

*Sounds like the shock is gone with the Schwinn. other wise someone else with more insight on those machines can help you.*


----------



## YSHSfan

I took a quick peak at my YS1028J and my Honda HSS1332ATD (both machines have the same design). It is possible that the bottom lever is still pushing on the shock release. I'd deadjust the cable or disconnect it and see if it locks. If it does, it was just a matter of adjustment. As a test before you do anything, grab the lever where the cable attaches at the bottom of the shock, you should be able to move it up and down about 3/16" with little resistance, if you can not move it that is your problem.


----------



## joeymartin

Thanks. I just checked it again and when I squeeze the lever there is not much tension to it so it may be related to an adjustment as you said. I?ll have another look tomorrow.

Another issue I just found out was electric start is not working. Key turns and led light comes on but the engine doesn?t crank. I?m just getting a ?whirring? noise. I?ll put up a separate post on that. 

I have to say, I?m not impressed with a few things on such a highly regarded machine that?s only 3 years old. All the bolts are rusted pretty much all over the machine. The shroud over the muffler is rusting and multiple other parts have rust all over them. 

There is paint gone on edges of the main housing that is rusting, the tunnel in around the auger and impeller is rusting. It looks like a twenty year old machine. I just noticed that behind the white plastic on the chute I can see rust. This machine is stored in a heated garage, snow cleaned off after every use and it?s still in this condition. It?s only used for a 25x30 paved driveway, no gravel.

Sure it can throw the snow but it?s ageing quickly. Any recommendations on how to clean it up a bit and protect the rusted areas?



YSHSfan said:


> I took a quick peak at my YS1028J and my Honda HSS1332ATD (both machines have the same design). It is possible that the bottom lever is still pushing on the shock release. I'd deadjust the cable or disconnect it and see if it locks. If it does, it was just a matter of adjustment. As a test before you do anything, grab the lever where the cable attaches at the bottom of the shock, you should be able to move it up and down about 3/16" with little resistance, if you can not move it that is your problem.


----------



## YSHSfan

Keeping the Yamaha on a heated garage and having those rusting areas as you describe is disappointing. I just got mine, so I have no experience on how it stands time. My garage has a lot of humidity that is why for now I'm keeping it inside my house (I'm hoping to eventually build a larger climate controlled garage where I could keep all my new equipment). I have a few older Yamahas and some have standed the time very well.


----------



## YSHSfan

Is it exposed to salt at all? Maybe at the EOD? If so it will do it unless it is rinsed out well after use.


----------



## joeymartin

No salt exposure..other than what may be used by the town on the road and what their plow kicks up. I can see an odd rock getting passed through to dunk the paint in the shoot but it just seems like Ana awful lot of rust for a 3 year old machine. Snow was wiped off after every use, it was never abyss or left outside. I had a 9 year old Toro that looked almost new. 

I suppose I can start replacing the bolts to make it look nicer lol. The rust behind the white Teflon on the chute concerns me though.




YSHSfan said:


> Is it exposed to salt at all? Maybe at the EOD? If so it will do it unless it is rinsed out well after use.


----------



## YSHSfan

Yes, for the salt I was thinking about what's used on the road.
I have an HS828 that became really rusty on the augers, and the salt on the road is the explanation I found for it. I'll start rinsing and drying them after use.
If the chute gets to rusty you can always repaint it (is this disappointing....? absolutely).
There are a few members that have YT624, maybe they'll chime in eventually.
On my YS1028J I'm tempted to install a Honda HSS1332ATD chute set up as it is 4-5" taller (but I don't think I'll do the swap yet).

For the rusty bolts, you could install stainless steel hardware or good quality plated hardware.


----------



## joeymartin

I'm going to source the necessary stainless hardware and at least replace that before they get too bad. 

Any tips on touching up the existing spots? Clean away rust, prime and paint? Any idea on color code for paint matching? I'm trying to be a bit proactive and get this ready for the winter. Knowing where I live we could have 50cm in Sepetember lol.

** Sorry for all spelling mistakes in previous posts. Posting on mobile and in a rush **


----------



## YSHSfan

Clean and touch it up. I don't think you need to prime it. I tried to get touch up paint for mine, but the dealer said not available. Next time I go to my powder coater guy, I'll bring the chute and get it scanned for color code. Or I'll get the chute scanned at a paint place to get the color code.


----------



## Lunta

Hey Joey,

How is your YT624 looking now? Which model do you have?

I'm thinking about the same model, the options being:

ex-demo YT660 EDJ (the older model without additional shrouding and LED lamp)
new YT660 E (latest model with additional shrouding and LED lamp).

I wonder if there is any quality difference between these two versions...


----------



## Coby7

joeymartin said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I have a YT624 about 3 years old. Last winter my gas assisted "shock" is not working properly. The lever to raise or lower the bucket doesn't lock properly and as a result the machine rides up on the snow and I have to force it to stay down. Is this the shock or a lever adjustment?
> 
> Nice machine but not impressed with a few rusty areas on screws that have developed.
> 
> Any insight?


There was a recall on a bad batch of shocks, check with Yamaha to see if your machine serial # is in that series. They called me and asked if I was having problems with mine. They offered to pick it up to exchange the shock even if I had no problem yet. I let them, one day turnover.


----------

